# Superdogs



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Fraggle and I will be performing with the Superdogs again on May 15th at the MTS Centre in Winnipeg MB. I am so excited. It will be a 2 hour performance with a pat and chat afterwards. I am so proud of my little rescue who was so dog reactive I thought he would never be able to be out in public. Now he greets everyone with a wagging tail, even most other dogs :clap2:!!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Woooo HOOO, ... YAY Fraggle ! :rockon: you Superdog, you !


I'm sure that you don't need the reminder, but I'll say it anyway ..

"Have FUN"


ps: please post pics of the event, if possible


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

YAY!! Congratulations you guys, I wish I could be there to watch, but I'll be out of town that day, sigh.


----------

